# Anyone read "Saving Zasha"?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I just finished reading "Saving Zasha" by Randi Barrow and thought it was pretty good. Anyone else read it?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Never heard of it, may have to check it out.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

vat said:


> Never heard of it, may have to check it out.


I never had either until I was thumbing through a Scholastic order form that my kids brought home from school and noticed the GSD.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

It is sitting next to me on my work desk right now. (I work in a school) I just happened to catch the title of this thread when I was clicking on another thread. I loved reading it. It is a scholastic book, I also bought Cracker at the same time. Loved both books.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Cool, thanks for sharing I'm going to buy it to take with me on my vacation.  Will Borders have it?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just looked it up on Amazon, and it is there. They also have the other book I read called 'Cracker, the best dog in Vietnam'. When are you going on vacation? I could mail both to you to take, and then just mail them back to me when done. Unless you want to have them for yourself.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

You are very nice!  I actually went and bought Saving Zasha last night on my way home. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just finished it and really liked it.


----------



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Borderline children's reading but really, really good!


----------

